

What is a Hacker? - nickb
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~bh/hacker.html

======
procrastitron
The way I look at it now is that a hacker is the dual of an engineer.

An engineer first makes sure that something is correct, then tries to build
it. A hacker first builds something, then tries to make sure it is correct.

------
mxh
Oooh - Brian Harvey. Brings up happy memories of CS60B; C, MIPS ASM, and the
SPIM simulator. This guy is one of the best lecturers/speakers I know of.

~~~
vegashacker
I took CS61A from him freshman year, loved it, then TA'd it a couple years
later (cause I needed my Scheme fix!).

------
kingnothing
So when did the meaning of hacker change from someone who breaks in to
computer systems, either as a white hat or black hat, to basically a
programmer?

Was I mistaken all throughout my youth?

------
xndk8
[http://buzzboston.wordpress.com/2007/08/14/ben-franklin-
was-...](http://buzzboston.wordpress.com/2007/08/14/ben-franklin-was-a-
hacker/)

